# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Florida to Arial Spray for Mosquitos w/ Organophosphate NALED/DIBROM

## presence

> *naled’s* breakdown product, *interferes with prenatal brain development.*
> 
>  Biologists at the University of Oslo found that dosing guinea pigs   with 15 mg/kg of dichlorvos twice daily for three days during pregnancy 
> 
> *caused a significant (15 percent) 
> decrease in the offspring’s brain  size.*











> World                          |                      Wed Aug 3, 2016 11:36am EDT                       Related:                               U.S.,  Health 
> *Florida to begin aerial spraying of insecticides to control Zika*
> 
>                               CHICAGO                  |                                  By Julie Steenhuysen 
> 
> 
> 
>  
>                                                                                                    Aedes aegypti mosquitoes are seen  inside Oxitec laboratory in Campinas, Brazil, February 2, 2016. 
> ...






> *NALED Insecticide Fact Sheet*
> 
> *NALED Insecticide Fact Sheet*
> from Sonoran Sunsets
>  Naled is an insecticide in the organophosphate pesticide family that is commonly used to kill adult (flying) mosquitoes.
>  Naled has been registered for use in the U.S. since 1959 and is sold  under the brand name Dibrom. AMVAC Chemical Corporation has been the  major manufacturer of NALED since 1998.
> 
> Use:
>  About one million pounds of naled are used every year in the U.S.  Approximately 70 percent of this is used for mosquito control; *almost  all of this is applied aerially.*
> ...


*did not copy paste well, editing/emphasis mine

http://nospray.org/naled-insecticide-fact-sheet/

----------


## Origanalist

Abortions kill more babies in one day in one State than Zika has affected in the entire nation.

----------


## presence

> Dichlorvos, naled’s breakdown product, *interferes with prenatal brain development.*
> 
>  Biologists at the University of Oslo found that dosing guinea pigs   with 15 mg/kg of dichlorvos twice daily for three days during pregnancy 
> 
> *caused a significant (15 percent) 
> decrease in the offspring’s brain  size.*








> *Malnourished individuals 
> 
> 
> may be particularly susceptible to naled  poisoning.*

----------


## phill4paul

We used to play behind the "fog" trucks that treated the mosquito population when I was a kid in Miami. Made us feel like we were in a "werewolf" movie sneaking around in it. I wonder if they still use those trucks and what was used in them at the time.

----------


## presence

*Occupational Health Guideline for Dimethyl-1,2-Dibromo-2,2 ...*www.cdc.gov/niosh/docs/81.../0225.pdf


Centers for Disease Control and Prevention


2. Long-term Exposure.- Repeated exposure to levels of _dimethyl_-_1_,_2-dibromo-2_,_2-dichloroethyl phosphate_ may make a person more susceptible to the effects of ...



*[PDF]DIMETHYL-1,2-DIBROMO- 2,2-DICHLOROETHYL PHOSPHATE ...*nj.gov/health/eoh/rtkweb/documents/fs/0751.pdfNew Jersey


_Dimethyl_-_1_,_2-Dibromo-2_,_2-Dichloroethyl Phosphate_ is on the Hazardous Substance List because it is regulated by. OSHA and cited by ACGIH, DOT, NIOSH, ...



*Patent US2971882 - Dimethyl-1, 2-dibromo-2, 2-dichloro-ethyl ...*www.google.com/patents/US2971882Google


i United States it atent O DIMEIHYL1,_2_-_DIBROMO_-_2_,_2 DICHLORO ETHYL PHOSPHATE_ AND ITS APPLICATION AS A MULTIFUNCTIONAL PESTICIDE Joseph ...



*Dimethyl-1,2-dibromo-2,2-dichloroethyl phosphate - Occupational ...*https://www.osha.gov/.../CH_236050.h...




Occupational Safety and Health Administration


Chemical Sampling Information | _Dimethyl_-_1_,_2-dibromo-2_,_2-dichloroethyl phosphate_.



*Naled - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naled




Wikipedia


Naled (Dibrom) is an organophosphate insecticide. Its chemical name is _dimethyl 1_,_2-dibromo-2_,_2-dichloroethylphosphate_.



*Naled - toxicity, ecological toxicity and regulatory information*www.pesticideinfo.org › Chemical Search




... Bromex , Dibrom , Dibromfos , _Dimethyl 1_,_2-dibromo-2_,_2-dichloroethyl Phosphate_ , ENT 24988 , Hibrom , Naled , Naled (ANSI) , NALED (CA DPR Chem Code ...



*DIBROM | 300-76-5 - ChemicalBook*www.chemicalbook.com/ChemicalProductProperty_EN_CB9202010.htm




... O,O'-_DIMETHYL_-_1_,_2-DIBROMO-2_,_2-DICHLOROETHYL PHOSPHATE_ NALED 1 ... o,o-dimethyl-o-(1,2-dibromo-2,2-dichloroethyl)phosphate o,o-dimethylo-2 ...



*Naled*webbook.nist.gov/cgi/cbook.cgi?...




National Institute of Standards and Technology


InChI=1S/C4H7Br2Cl2O4P/c1-10-13(9,11-2)12-3(5)4(6,7)8/h3H,1-2H3;  Download ... Other names: Phosphoric acid,  1,2-dibromo-2,2-dichloroethyl dimethyl ester; ... Dibromfos; _Dimethyl 1_,_2-dibromo-2_,_2-dichloroethyl phosphate_; ENT 24988; ...



*The Anthelmintic Activity of 0,0-dimethyl-0-1,2-dibromo-2,2 ... - NCBI*www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/.../17649532National Center for Biotechnology Information


by DL Ferguson - ‎1964 - ‎Cited by 3 - ‎Related articles
Can J Comp Med Vet Sci. 1964 Oct;28(10):231-5. The Anthelmintic Activity of 0,0-_dimethyl_-0-_1_,_2_-_dibromo_-_2_,_2_-_dichloroethyl phosphate_ for Canine Hookworms.



*Sittig's Handbook of Toxic and Hazardous Chemicals and Carcinogens*https://books.google.com/books?isbn=1437778704
Richard P. Pohanish - 2011 - ‎Medical
... O,O-Dimethyl O-(1,2-dibromo-2,2-dichloroethyl) phosphate; _Dimethyl 1_,_2-__dibromo-2_,_2-dichloroethyl phosphate_; O,O-Dimethyl O-2,2-dichloro-1,2-dibromoethyl ...
*(1,2-dibromo-2,2-dichloroethyl)-o,o-dimethyl phosphate - Chemo*https://www.chemeo.com/.../O-(1,*2*-*dibromo*-*2*,*2*-dichloroethyl)-o,o-*dimethyl*%20pho...


Chemical  Properties of O-(1,2-dibromo-2,2-dichloroethyl)-o,o-dimethyl phosphate  ... InChI: InChI=1S/C4H7Br2Cl2O4P/c1-10-13(9,11-2)12-3(5)4(6,7)8/h3H,1-2H3 ... _Dimethyl 1_,_2-dibromo-2_,_2-dichloroethyl phosphate_; ENT 24988; Ethanol, 1 ...



*Sittig's Handbook of Pesticides and Agricultural Chemicals*https://books.google.com/books?isbn=1455731579
Richard P. Pohanish - 2014 - ‎Technology & Engineering
... O,O-dimethyl-O-(1,2-dibromo-2,2- dichloroethyl)phosphate; _Dimethyl 1_,_2-__dibromo-2_,_2-dichloroethyl phosphate_; O,O-Dimethyl O-2,2-dichloro-1,2-dibromoethyl ...



*Groundwater Chemicals Desk Reference, Fourth Edition*https://books.google.com/books?isbn=1420009133
John H. Montgomery - 2007 - ‎Technology & Engineering
_Diethyl_-p-nitrophenylthionophosphate, see Parathion O ... see Dichlorodifluoromethane _1_,_1_-Difluoro-_1_,2,2,2-tetrachloroethane, see _1_,_1_-Difluorotetrachloroethane _1_ ... _2_-_dichloroethyl phosphate_, see Naled O,O-_Dimethyl_-O-(_1_,_2_-_dibromo_-_2_ ...



*Naled (Insecticide) ( Chemical Summary Page) - Wildpro*wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00Chem/ChComplex/naled.htm




Chemical name: _1_,_2_-_dibromo_-_2_,_2_-dichloroethyl _dimethyl_ phosphate. (W324.Oct01.WNV1, W325.May01.WNV1); Bromchlophos (South Africa). (W325.May01.



*Title 29 Labor Part 1926 (Revised as of July 1, 2014): 29-CFR-Vol-8*https://books.google.com/books?isbn=0160919614
Office of The Federal Register, Enhanced by IntraWEB, LLC - 2014 - ‎Law
19287–45–7  0.1 0.1 — 1,2-Dibromo-3-chloropropane (DBCP); see 1926.1144 . ...  75–71–8 1000 4950 — 1,3-Dichloro-5,5-dimethyl hydantoin ..... 118–52–5 —  0.2 ... _Dimethyl_-_1_,_2-dibromo- 2_,_2-dichloroethyl phosphate_ .



*Rckstnde von Pestiziden und anderen Fremdstoffen in Nahrungs- und ...*https://books.google.com/books?isbn=1461584701
Francis A. Gunther, ‎Jane Davies Gunther - 2012 - ‎Science
... 2-allyl-4-hydroxy-3-methyl-2-cyclopenten-1-one BHT 2,6-dibutyl-6-cresol ... phosphorothioate _dimethyl_-_1_,_2-dibromo-2_,_2-dichloroethyl phosphate_ O,0-dimethyl ...



*Chemical Database: Dimethyl-1,2-dibromo-2,2-dichlorethyl phosphate ...*environmentalchemistry.com/.../*Dimethyl*-*1*,*2*-*dibromo*-*2*,*2*-dichlorethyl phosphate.html
This page contains information on the chemical _Dimethyl_-_1_,_2_-_dibromo_-_2_ ... O,O-Dimethyl-O-(1,_2_-_dibromo_-_2_,_2_-_dichloroethyl) phosphate_; O-(1,2-Dibrom-2 ...



*Naled - toxicity, ecological toxicity and regulatory information*stopaerialspraying.com/.../Naled%20-%20toxicity,%20ecological%20toxicity%20and...




... Alvora , Bromchlophos , Bromex , Dibrom , Dibromfos , _Dimethyl 1_,_2-dibromo-2_,_2-dichloroethyl Phosphate_ , ENT 24988 , Hibrom , Naled , Naled (ANSI) , Naled ...



*NALED (DIBROM) - als environmental*www.caslab.com/Naled-Dibrom.php5




... 1,2-dibromo-2,2-dichloroethyl dimethyl ester;o-Dibrom 8E;Alvora;Bromex;Bromex 50;Dibrom;Dibromfos;_Dimethyl 1_,_2-dibromo-2_,_2-dichloroethyl phosphate_ ...



*Insecticide Determination. II. Colorimetric Determination of Dimethyl 1 ...*https://www.researchgate.net/.../275579839_Insecticide_Determination_*II*_...ResearchGate


II. Colorimetric Determination of _Dimethyl 1_, _2-Dibromo-2_, _2-dichloroethyl Phosphate_ (Dibrom). on ResearchGate, the professional network for scientists.

----------


## euphemia

> We used to play behind the "fog" trucks that treated the mosquito population when I was a kid in Miami.


Well, that explains a lot.

----------


## presence

> Made us feel like we were in a "werewolf" movie sneaking around in it.


watered down nerve agent will do that

----------


## puppetmaster

> We used to play behind the "fog" trucks that treated the mosquito population when I was a kid in Miami. Made us feel like we were in a "werewolf" movie sneaking around in it. I wonder if they still use those trucks and what was used in them at the time.


 i am sure zippy will make you feel better soon

----------


## donnay

Good Lord.  SMH.  Thanks for posting this info!

----------


## phill4paul

> Well, that explains a lot.


   Quite possibly. 




> watered down nerve agent will do that


 




> i am sure zippy will make you feel better soon


  Doubtful.

----------


## donnay

> *ZIKA DOOMSDAY HOAX UNRAVELS: Predicted 'explosion' of brain defects didn't happen... entire scare campaign was manufactured*
> 
> Thursday, August 04, 2016
> by Mike Adams
> 
> From the very first day Zika hysteria was catapulted into mass awareness, I have correctly called it a massive hoax. My most recently article spells out the real agenda behind the obvious quackery of Zika hysteria. It's entitled Staged Zika pandemic was engineered by globalist governments to justify the aerial bombardment of awakening populations with toxic chemicals.
> 
> Now, the Zika fraud has started to unravel as the Zika doomsday predictions failed to materialize. (How could the predictions be correct in the first place? It was all based on infectious disease quackery and viral voodoo.) "Brazil’s Ministry of Health has launched an investigation into the cluster of babies born with brain defects linked to the Zika virus, after an expected 'explosion' of cases across the country did not occur," reports The Globe and Mail (Canada).
> 
> ...


http://www.naturalnews.com/054882_Zi...chemicals.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/inside-t...-against-zika/




> In reviewing the results of today's aerial spraying, the CDC director says a check of mosquito traps revealed a large number had been killed using the insecticide Naled.* One fluid ounce was sprayed per acre*.


Most of the rest of the spray is water.

----------


## presence

> * One fluid ounce was sprayed per acre*.


that's about 30,000 milligrams 

ld50 is 300/mg/kg oral

so we are talking just about enough to ld50 a 220lb adult male

but




> University of California found that *inhalation  was 20 times more toxic to rats than oral dosing*


so they're spraying about enough to kill 20 fat americans per acre.

----------


## Dr.3D

> We used to play behind the "fog" trucks that treated the mosquito population when I was a kid in Miami. Made us feel like we were in a "werewolf" movie sneaking around in it. I wonder if they still use those trucks and what was used in them at the time.


If that was back in the '60s, I'm pretty sure it was DDT.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> ld50 is 300/mg/kg oral


Depends on what kind of animal you are. Are you a rat or a rabbit or a mouse?  




> The amount of a chemical that is lethal to one-half (50%) of experimental animals fed the material is referred to as its acute oral lethal dose fifty, or LD50. The oral LD50 for naled in rats is 50 to 281 mg/kg, in mice is 330 to 375 mg/kg, and in chickens is 281 mg/kg (2, 3).* Rats have tolerated a dosage of 28 mg/kg/day for 9 weeks with no visible signs of poisoning* and with only moderate inhibition of cholinesterase (2). The dermal LD50 for naled *in rabbits is 1,100 mg/kg, and in rats is 800 mg/kg* (2, 3).


http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles...naled-ext.html

150 pound person is 68 kg. https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...unde%20to%20kg 

If you are a rabbit, you may die if you consume 74,800 mg (68 kg times 1100 mg/ kg). That is the spray of more than two acres. 

 If you are a mouse and consume 800 mg per kg that is 54,400 mg (68 times 800). Almost two acres worth of spray. 

 If you are a rat and can consume 300 mg per kg and maybe die I get 20,400 mg exposure which is 2/3rds of the amount sprayed on one acre. 



What is the chemical half life?  Does it linger?  How long?  




> The half-life of naled in water in a hydrolysis study conducted at 25 degrees C is 96 hours at pH 5, 15.4 hours at pH 7, and 1.6 hours at pH 9. *The half-life of naled in water in a photolysis study is just under one day*.

----------


## pcosmar

Florida Mosquito Control is a failure and always has been.

but I suppose it is a lucrative failure.

I have no offspring,, so this is not a personal concern. 
 But planes have been flying there and spraying for years without affecting the mosquitoes.

----------


## pcosmar

> If that was back in the '60s, I'm pretty sure it was DDT.


and it was somewhat effective.

A lot of Foggers were Pyrethrum based. Safe and effective (immediate/short term)..but no residual effect.

----------


## presence

> 150 pound person is *68 kg*.  
> 
> If you are a rabbit, you may die if you consume 74,800 mg (*68 kg* times 1100 mg/ kg). 
> 
> *That is the spray of more than two acres.*


_smdh @ word problem skills_


the average rabbit weighs a kilo, just one *not 68*
in vapor form it takes 1/20th the product to LD50
fair to say 300 mg/kilo *oral* in mammals; lets not split hairs
extrapolate say 15mg/kilo *inhaled* in mammals

rabbit is dead at 15mg inhaled

1oz/acre is 30,000mg/acre

30000/4840 square yards per acre

*That is the spray of under 3 square yards to kill a rabbit

*

----------


## Zippyjuan

Assuming the rabbit drank every drop sprayed within less than 24 hours (the half life of the spray). No tests on human to see what actual LD50 is when compared to smaller animals (noting that the larger animals they did test had higher LD50 levels than smaller ones). 




> the average rabbit weighs a kilo, just one not 68


"If you are a rabbit" of course referred to "if your body has the same LD50 as a rabbit".  Did you really think I was talking about 150 pound rabbits? Have you met Harvey yet?

----------


## pcosmar

> Have you met Harvey yet?


Have you learned simple math?
Why spray chemicals that are and have been proven to be ineffective for their use and detrimental in their use?

Why do it?

----------


## angelatc

Common sense isn't science, but if it was as deadly as the OP is making it out to be, the fields would be littered with carcasses after the spraying.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Common sense isn't science, but if it was as deadly as the OP is making it out to be, the fields would be littered with carcasses after the spraying.


But the flipside of that is that common sense also tells me not to wander around outside while they're spraying the stuff.

Pcosmar is correct in that spraying does relatively little compared to people taking care of their property --- including, since they have so much of it right now, the banks and government.  Ponds, puddles, retention ponds, etc.; get rid of breeding sites in areas that people frequent, and then your only worries is campers/hikers getting it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

On the other hand, when zika was first reported there was panic that all the babies in the US would end up with  microcephaly and something needed to be done to save us.  Yes, spraying is not 100% effective. But it is more effective than trying to walk around every house, car, lot, building, and look for anyplace where even a capful of water might be found and putting chemicals into that. The spray area was about ten square miles.

----------


## MelissaWV

> On the other hand, when zika was first reported there was panic that all the babies in the US would end up with  microcephaly and something needed to be done to save us.  Yes, spraying is not 100% effective. But it is more effective than trying to walk around every house, car, lot, building, and look for anyplace where even a capful of water might be found and putting chemicals into that. The spray area was about ten square miles.


Actually, neighborhoods down here are sprayed pretty frequently throughout the summer.  It might be a different mix, but it's still not something I'd be anxious to play around in.

No one is suggesting you find every capful of water, but spraying isn't going to find every capful, either, which means you're going to wind up with the chemical spraying AND unaffected mosquitoes.

----------


## pcosmar

I lived in the Florida Keys for 16 years.
This was a common sight.



anyone interested in observing the control,, I will take you in a kayak to observe.
you provide my transportation,, i'll be your guide.

----------


## presence

> Common sense isn't science, but if it was as deadly as the OP is making it out to be, the fields would be littered with carcasses after the spraying.


actually no... 

I'm saying that if 100% of the product was consumed via inhalation by rabbits,
1 rabbit would LD50 per 3 square yards.
Most of it lands "on the ground" and halflife's away; 
probably adversely effecting trivial things like beneficial insects that eat mosquitoes

but, more importantly, what I'm implying is that 

a) this is pretty potent $#@!; deadly and birth defects where not
b) its commonly sprayed where there are many mosquitos
c) overdose is not entirely implausible given its spread by uncle's employees on uncle's clock
d) if overdose occurs in humans it might just cause microcephaly as it does in rats
e) perhaps the microcephaly outbreak in brazil's favelas is actually organophosphate poisoning
f) or perhaps potentiated by such in the presence of a zika infection

----------


## MelissaWV

> e) perhaps the microcephaly outbreak in brazil's favelas is actually organophosphate poisoning


It could also be any of a number of things.  This is Brazil.  Look at the water and air problems leading up to the Olympics, and also the living conditions the majority of the populace endures.  I don't doubt there's an increase, but I doubt it's Zika's fault and I also doubt it's the spraying, since that increased after the outbreak began.

Turns out, when you test more for Zika you find... lots of people with Zika, some of which have no symptoms at all.  Most of the Miami cases were found by testing door to door in an area where they found mosquitoes with Zika; of course they're going to find infections.  The bottom line, though, is what few people outside the forum are going to ask:  if so many have it, why's there no massive outbreak of birth defects?  Over time, it might happen, but assuming that the mosquito-borne illness is the sole cause is dangerous from a treatment standpoint.  

Lastly, we were discussing common sense earlier.



When someone who's in gloves, a respirator, long sleeves and pants (when it's 100 degrees out), a hat, and boots is doing the spraying, it's not likely they're spraying something particularly safe.  



It's on the table, the chairs, the bars at the window (that's likely their kitchen).  



*muffled* Yes ma'am... totally safe... definitely nothing to worry about... these products are absolutely safe for everyone.



Yep the old lady that uses the walker thing on the left, and the toddler that uses the little red chair, should be fine as soon as that guy clears out.  

...is the common sense kicking in yet?

----------


## donnay

> *The FDA just greenlit releasing mutant Zika-killing mosquitoes in Florida*
> 
> By Kristen V. Brown
> 
> Our sci-fi future just got a whole lot closer to becoming a reality, after the Food and Drug Administration gave the okay to a field trial that would release genetically modified Zika-killing mosquitoes in the Florida Keys.
> 
> On Friday, the FDA released a final environmental assessment of the trial, finding that it “will not have significant impacts on the environment.” The project, led by Oxitec, a biotech company that focuses on insect control, calls for the release of thousands of genetically engineered male Aedes aegypti mosquitoes. The lab insects are bred so that over time they could kill off much of the local mosquito population by passing on a gene fatal to any offspring they have with wild females.
> 
> This is not the last hurdle Oxitec faces in turning its dream of disease-obliterating mosquitoes into reality. The company will have to win the approval of the Florida Keys Mosquito Control District, which plans to vote on the proposal after issuing a survey testing local sentiment of Keys residents this fall. While past surveys have shown the project to have a majority of support, it has also had vocal naysayers. Some fear the environmental impacts that removing the Aedes aegypti mosquitoes, a non-native species, might have. Others have more imaginative objections, such as conspiracy theories about the project.
> ...


http://fusion.net/story/333793/oxite...ng-mosquitoes/


Flashback 2009:




"There is no reason only poor people should have the experience." ~ Bill Gates

----------


## presence

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2016/09/07...in-zika-fight/




> *Amid Concerns, Spraying Of Naled Delayed
>  In Miami Beach’s Zika Fight*
> 
> _September 7, 2016 6:23 PM_

----------

